
Native Apps are Doomed - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/native-apps-are-doomed-ac397148a2c0
======
quickben
My 2c:

CPU power wont be ever increasing (we average few % a generation atm). Mobile
'webapps' are doomed because in x years consumers will want more snapiness,
shiney-ness, and overall performance.

The author of the article is taking the naive view that just because _now_
javascript works for him, that the rest of the progress wont stop.

